# Connecting my iPod touch my Samsung LED



## reinko

Please pardon my noob status, and most likely a very simple question, but I have been having a great deal of trouble. I recently purchased a Samsung LED UN46B6000 and matching Samsung HT-WS1 soundbar, and for the life of me I can figure out how to play my iPod touch through either.


I have connected the iPod through a USB, and the TV recognizes the device, but then states that no music or or video can be found on the device.


Any other way to play an iPod through the TV or soundbar?


Again, I apologize for the simplicity of this question. I imagine I may need to purchase additional cables, and if so any help would be greatly appreciated.


Thank you again for your help.


----------



## WCoast02

There are a number of different ways. The audio should go directly to the soundbar, not into the TV. So it would help to know what kind of audio inputs are on the back of your soundbar. In general....


1. For audio, use a headphone to RCA analog out which looks like this

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/hifi/ima...fo/xl/HRCA.jpg 


I'm sure the soundbar has some way of RCA, red/white, analog input. They sell these at radio shack, best buy, or just about anywhere online. Make sure you get one that's somewhat decent. The $3 radioshack one may actually make the music sound bad.


2. Also for audio, use an iPod dock. They use the "line out" which is the bottom of the ipod as opposed to the headphone out. This typically results in better sound quality b/c it bypasses the ipod headphone amp. These will also typically use the RCA(red/white) analog out to the soundbar. These go from simple....

http://store.apple.com/us/product/MB...co=MTY3ODQ5OTY 


to high end....

http://www.wadia.com/products/transp...70i/design.php 


this one comes with digital(toslink) output instead of RCA(typically better if you have a good AV receiver that can do the digital to analog processing instead of letting the ipod do it).


3. Audio and video output is another option. Keep in mind however that most video sent to the LED screen you have will not look so great when it's displayed on a large TV screen. In most cases it will look worse than a DVD unless you put very large video files on your ipod.

http://www.dlo.com/products/view/HD_HD 


If you post the type of inputs on the back of your soundbar I can make a specific recommendation. I've played with a bunch of them.


----------



## reinko

Thanks WCoast. Here is a pic, only two inputs in the back, the optical (which is connected to my TV) and and audio "in".












Thanks again!


----------



## WCoast02

It looks like a 3.5mm audio jack and a Toslink digital input. You can probably use either one. the digital will probably sound quite a bit better but will be more expensive to connect.


You could start with a $3 cable.

http://www.cablestogo.com/product.as...2002&sku=40411 


It will just connect from the ipod heaphone jack into the "audio in" port on your sound bar.


Another way to do it, which will allow you to navigate your music on your TV screen is with this one

http://www.dlo.com/products/view/HD_HD 


The dock's "digital out" will plug into the "digital in" on the soundbar with a Toslink cable. You can also connect the dock to your TV using an HDMI cable going to your TV.


You may want to just start with the $3 cable, see how it sounds and upgrade if you want.


----------



## reinko

Thanks for the tip. I got the $3 cable, and it works well, but will explore the HD Dock in the future.


----------

